# Surfing / Kite-surfing



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

So im wondering if any of you guys can tell me about surfing or kite surfing in Dubai.

From everything ive read, the Surf is kinda hit or miss and not very consistent. I really want to learn to surf but if im only going to be able to get out a handful of times, im not sure I would want to spend the money on gear and end up disappointed.

On the other hand Ive heard the wind is much more consistent lending itself to better kite-surfing conditions. Never thought much about kite-surfing but if it would mean I could get more time on the water id probably go that route.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey not to sure about surfing in Dubai, but there is a bunch of kite surfers and you can get lessons. There is a beach in Um Sequim 1 where they are based, nicked named Kite beach, you can google that and it comes up with info on the beach location and the kite surfing website. A friend of mine just started lessons and she loves it.


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

if you have never surfed before then i wouldnt bother trying to learn in uae, nearest decent surf is in oman as far as i know. definitely give the kite a go.


----------



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea the more I read & think about it im realizing Kite Surfing may be the way to go.


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello, I'm going to find out about kite surfing lessons too. I've done it before but am not good enough just to get some equipment and do it on my own yet. 

When I find out the details about lessons, I'll post them here. Or can you, if you get it before me!

I think it's a great thing to get into while we're here in Dubai

Thanks


----------

